# blood in rabbit's ears



## mbcagle (Mar 1, 2011)

My two female rabbits who have been housed together for the last month while I have slowly built them new cages have some dried blood in their ears. What could this be? There is no sign of them fighting. They both seem healthy. Any ideas?



Michele


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

Ear mites.


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

Put some olive oil in their ears once a day for three days. Wait 10 days and do it again.


----------



## mbcagle (Mar 1, 2011)

How much? a few drops? 

Thanks so much!

Michele


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea, just a couple of drops, rub the outside of the ear base a bit. They'll shake their heads a bit. Just remember to go back in ten days and do it again.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I use 1% ivermectin. One drop in each ear. This will also worm them for internal parasites. Do as-needed.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

mygoat said:


> I use 1% ivermectin. One drop in each ear. This will also worm them for internal parasites. Do as-needed.


Whats the withdraw time on eating them?


----------

